# Officer Saftey



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Here's another reason to just shoot someone armed with a knife. **Be careful. Pass this on.*


*The photos are of a knife that is also a .22 cal pistol. The weapon was taken from an Ex-con being arrested for his being in possession of a firearm and this second weapon was discovered. Thanks to Crook CO Sheriff's Office in Prineville, OR.

Please share this with fellow officers. Though we would be on high alert with the knife in view, the distance could still be a problem, more than the range of a knife!

*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

More Pics


----------



## akman75 (May 10, 2006)

How do departamental policies differ in regards to use of deadly force with suspects with a knife. Is there a certain distance a suspect must be within before deadly force can be used? How would one be able to know that this, above example, was the actual weapon prior to it being too late?


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

akman75 said:


> How do departamental policies differ in regards to use of deadly force with suspects with a knife. Is there a certain distance a suspect must be within before deadly force can be used? How would one be able to know that this, above example, was the actual weapon prior to it being too late?


21 Feet is the rule, and you dont need a tape measure.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

21 feet is what most train to...and I've got videos of a guy breaching that 21 feet faster than the officer can shoot him (simunitons).



akman75 said:


> How do departamental policies differ in regards to use of deadly force with suspects with a knife. Is there a certain distance a suspect must be within before deadly force can be used? How would one be able to know that this, above example, was the actual weapon prior to it being too late?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Any opponent can cross 21 feet in less than 2 seconds with an edged weapon, unfortunately I've seen officers take anywhere from 3-8 seconds to draw out their duty weapons because of lack of practice and ridiculous level 8 holsters with everything but a padlock for to keep your gun in the holster.


----------

